# Re: Resident Visa Application from US and travel to Portugal



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Resident Visa Application from US and travel to Portugal*

Is there any exclusion from traveling to Portugal after submitting a residency visa to a US consulate office (and waiting for approval? If the approval process takes 3-4 months, we'd like to be able to visit Portugal (on a tourist visa) while we wait for the residency visa to come through in the US.


----------

